# New to fly fishing and having a BLAST!



## doctorliver (Mar 23, 2007)

New to fly fishing and loving every second of it! I can't seem to get enough. Took my new fly rod to South LLano State park and searched for fish with top water poppers and a fly that was given to me by a nice kiddo out camping with his family. He called it the Llano bug. It worked like a charm! One right after the other, C&R only. Gonna hit the Lower Colorado this week. There's more fun to be had.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Be warned, it is a disease with no cure. You can only treat it by fishing, learning to tie, and catching more fish.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet, Congrats!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Coconut Groves said:


> Be warned, it is a disease with no cure. You can only treat it by fishing, learning to tie, and catching more fish.


Amen to that! I've checked myself in to many therapy sessions!!


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

You have to love the Guadalupe's they give all the got regardless of their size. Just wait your going to hook a nice one in the current and you'll on a great ride. Big or small they are among the finest of game fish in the world.

My son's learned to fly fishing chasing guad's in the Hill Country. The best training ground in the world.

Watch our as the Channel Cat will make an appearance when you least expect it. Get a 3#+ cat on a 5wt in a current and Katie bar the door.

Pete A.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Congrats!! Sounds like a great trip!


----------

